# Making large pencils and holder



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi,
I am on my way to make 6 large pencils and holder that works!

What do you think? It was pretty hard making a video for the first time but I tried.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Looks like a fun project. Are you creating some kind of material for a lead that will actually write? Sorry if you said it in the video, I usually don't listen while Wife is watching TV.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

mikechell said:


> Looks like a fun project. Are you creating some kind of material for a lead that will actually write? Sorry if you said it in the video, I usually don't listen while Wife is watching TV.
> 
> Welcome to the site.


Thank you for your reply! I will melt crayons for the lead. Part 2 will come this week!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum.
if you use wax crayons for the writing part, how will you keep the end sharp and pointed ?
for a realistic pencil, you can actually buy round graphite sticks that artists use.


----------



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum.
> if you use wax crayons for the writing part, how will you keep the end sharp and pointed ?
> for a realistic pencil, you can actually buy round graphite sticks that artists use.


Hello!
I use crayon beacuse a kid will use them, more fun i think?
I'll sharpen them with a tool that is made for post pointing. I have bulit a holder for the post pointer so its easy and fast to sharpen posts like this.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

ES92 said:


> Hello!
> I use crayon because a kid will use them, more fun i think?


I see - please post some videos of the kids using these things - looks like fun.


----------



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

Here comes part 2!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - that is probably the slickest project I've seen in a long time !! thanks for sharing.
what kind of factory do you work in ?


----------



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> wow - that is probably the slickest project I've seen in a long time !! thanks for sharing.
> what kind of factory do you work in ?


Thanks!
We make playground equipment in Sweden.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Those a pretty neat pencils. Nicely done.


----------



## ES92 (Oct 10, 2021)

mikechell said:


> Those a pretty neat pencils. Nicely done.


Thank you!
I'm happy that someone thinks it's a cool project!


----------

